# New to Mijas area, hopefully!!



## lesley_ann (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi, we are hoping to relocate to the Mijas area, myself, my husband and 3 daughters, aged 13, 10 and 4. Any advice, information etc. Firstly on education and schools, and where to live as predominately English speakers, until we improve our non exsistent Spanish!! On our way over tomorrow to check out the area and real estates but any info would be greatly recieved!
Lesley.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

lesley_ann said:


> Hi, we are hoping to relocate to the Mijas area, myself, my husband and 3 daughters, aged 13, 10 and 4. Any advice, information etc. Firstly on education and schools, and where to live as predominately English speakers, until we improve our non exsistent Spanish!! On our way over tomorrow to check out the area and real estates but any info would be greatly recieved!
> Lesley.


Hi there & welcome


I'm in Spain though not in that area, so I can't answer specific questions

come & join us in the Spain bit of the forum:clap2:


where you'll find loads of threads about everything - especially education in Spain - quite a few of us have kids here


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I've moved your post to the Spain forum where you should get a few more answers

Jo xxx


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Lesley Anne,

We moved to Mijas last September from Surrey, with our three children so I know what you are experiencing! Are you looking at state Spanish education, or international school? My three are older (16, 13 and 10) so we decided they were too old to go into Spanish school and have sent them to an international school in Torremolinos. Mijas is a lovely area to live, with a mix of people both Spanish, English and other nationalities, and there is a variety of accomodation to be had. We were lucky that my parents already lived here, so we had a good idea of what the area was like. Any specific questions I would be only too happy to help you with, and the very best of luck with planning your new life.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Forget everything else! Can you find work if you need it? Casual work at 8 euros per hour is not going to go far among a family of 5 in Mijas. 

Nice area and I know it well. Have plenty of people who I could intro you to if you needed specific help but education and employment will need to absolute priorities. 

Not there at the moment so give it un abrazo from me. You NEED to learn the language ...and fast, not least to help the kids with their (mountains of) homework.


----------



## guatemadre (Sep 4, 2010)

Hi Lesley Ann, just wondered how you had got on with your move as hoping to do the same thing myself next year! Now you are settled if you could talk me through the school process I would be really grateful!!


----------

